# 09/02 Raw Discussion Thread: King of the Ring quarterfinal matches begin



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Royal Farms Arena, Baltimore, MD*​


> The 2019 King of the Ring tournament rolls on with two must-see quarterfinal matches on this week’s Raw. Plus, Rey Mysterio returns to action after choosing to postpone his retirement. Also, Seth Rollins & Braun Strowman continue their strange saga, and Sasha Banks looks to continue her warpath on an all-new Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*Can Ricochet repeat history in King of the Ring quarterfinals?*​


> The first genuine shocker of the King of the Ring tournament came last Monday when Ricochet ousted Drew McIntyre in the Round of 16 to place himself on a collision course with Samoa Joe in the quarterfinals. On paper, Joe has the momentum — he’s coming off a brawling, first-round win over Cesaro — and the strength advantage, but Ricochet has something else on his side: The high-flyer defeated Joe at WWE Stomping Grounds to win the United States Championship not too long ago. With Ricochet looking to repeat history and Joe looking to rewrite it, this one will simply come down to which Superstar wants it more. So who’s it gonna be?











*Cedric faces down Corbin … but there’s a problem*​


> Perennial underdog Cedric Alexander has been making a name for himself over the last few weeks, earning victories against Drew McIntyre and Cesaro as well as a quick defeat of Sami Zayn that sent the former WWE Cruiserweight Champion to the second round of the King of the Ring tournament.
> 
> A quarterfinal bout against the returning — and surging — Baron Corbin should give Alexander ample opportunity to cement himself as a star, but one question mark lingers over the match: a leg that took an absolute pounding during Cedric’s victory over Cesaro last week and is sure to be a big target for the man who is already calling himself King Corbin. Alexander shouldn’t be counted out, but facing a healthy, motivated Corbin does hand him a pre-match disadvantage, and he’ll need all of his heart to overcome it.











*Banks' statements*​


> Upon her return a few weeks ago, Sasha Banks made it clear that she wants people to be talking about her, and for reasons other than whatever hypothetical tears she shed in a New Jersey locker room.
> 
> The Boss is out for the bag, having mangled Natalya in the ring last week while sending the very clear implication that her true target is Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch. The Man has remained uncharacteristically distant so far, lobbing insults from afar while taking credit for Sasha’s renewed relevance: A challenger is only as good as her champion, after all.
> 
> She may have a point there, but Lynch should know better than anyone that getting the attention of the crowd is the first step to domination. Sasha will come knocking on her door, and Becky must be ready to go if she wants to control the narrative the way she has all year.











*Rey Mysterio returns to Raw*​


> Two weeks after his son Dominick pulled him from the brink of retirement, Rey Mysterio will return to Raw on Monday night.
> 
> A crushing 2-out-of-3 Falls Match loss to Andrade nearly caused The Ultimate Underdog to hang up his mask for good, but an inspirational appeal from his son – who wants to team up with his father in WWE someday – led Mysterio to change his mind. Although many in the WWE Universe support the masked icon’s decision to continuing competing in WWE, his critics question whether this choice was a wise one.
> 
> Regardless, Mysterio is ready for the next challenge when he returns to Monday Night Raw.











*Monday Night Braullins*​


> WWE Clash of Champions is going to be an interesting night for Seth Rollins & Braun Strowman, who will defend their Raw Tag Team Titles against Dolph Ziggler & Robert Roode before battling each other over The Beastslayer’s Universal Championship.
> 
> That puts the pair in the extremely complicated position of having to combat a team nobody knows much about, while also having to feel each other out in advance of a fight for Raw’s ultimate prize. For each man to get what he wants will take a true display of four-dimensional chess. Time will tell whose mind is up to the task.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank goodness Becky's back. The ball can get rolling again with her and Sasha.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

4D CHESS :vince5

:eyeroll

Cirque de le Kickochet beating Joe :mj4 

When is this literal vanilla midget going to go the fuck away


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lackluster.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Aj still needs an opposnent. So im going against the grain samoa and Cedric


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Those qualifying in the KOTR this week are obvious, Alexa better be on Raw next Monday though, The OC will likely still be involved with Braun again.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ricochet v Murphy final .


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Becky is back. That's all that matters.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet/Joe should be really good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Alexander beats Corbin on one leg I swear to fucking God.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ricochet and Corbin winning. Easy predictions there. I hope Rico/Joe can be as good as their Stomping Grounds match.

And I want to see a Becky/Sasha confrontation.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

“Surging Corbin”? I like the sound of that WWE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Riccochet/Corbin are my quarterfinal picks on the RAW side as well. They seem to be quite behind Corbin so he's the guy to beat on the RAW side of that bracket.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Becky is back. That's all that matters.


Indeed. Only thing I am interested in on this show. Hopefully they spice things up in her feud with Sasha.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So what i'm curious about with Mysterio is if there will be any more hints of his son wrestling on TV eventually, who apparently is training. Since his son is the main reason my Mysterio didn't take off the mask and quit, there has to be more to this.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Joe is gonna lose. Expect Tyrion to bitch about it!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fearless Viper said:


> Joe is gonna lose. Expect Tyrion to bitch about it!


Tyrion wouldnt want him winning this anyway.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hopefully we get a face to face segment with Sasha and Becky. No scripts written from Paul Heyman, no questions from Michael Cole, no involvement from mother hen. 

KOTR Predictions: Cedric over Corbin; Ricochet over Joe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Hopefully we get a face to face segment with Sasha and Becky. No scripts written from Paul Heyman, no questions from Michael Cole, no involvement from mother hen.
> 
> KOTR Predictions: Cedric over Corbin; Ricochet over Joe


Corbin is winning this tournament, so no, but it might interest you to know that they're pushing that Cedric has a leg injury, so that's a built in excuse to protect him when he.....loses.

I get it, the idea of Cedric and Ricochet is exciting for the 2 people in the WWE fandom who think flips draw, but the semi-finals will probably adhere to babyface/heel as is the norm of what they usually do.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Kratosx23 said:


> Corbin is winning this tournament, so no, but it might interest you to know that they're pushing that Cedric has a leg injury, so that's a built in excuse to protect him when he.....loses.
> 
> I get it, the idea of Cedric and Ricochet is exciting for the 2 people in the WWE fandom who think flips draw, but the semi-finals will probably adhere to babyface/heel as is the norm of what they usually do.


I believe the KOTR winner will be someone who has NOT sat on the throne yet. Drew did it, and he's out. Elias and Corbin have done it. Both of them will be eliminated (not sure which round). The winner also needs to adopt a new character with the tournament win. Who is in most need of a character change?

Ali.

Not sure how the Saudis will react to WWE potentially having a character called King Ali.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i sure hope BlissCross❤ move onto a new team and that the bayley/nikki match was just a one-off. these three have feuded enough this year. 

and I cant wait for future king corbin to smash cedric tbh.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Could this be another Monday night snore, it doesn't bode well.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Becky/Sasha stuff is something to watch for. 

I'm glad that Braun is being used again but i'm already like "lets get to the PPV" now. Maybe because I have seen "enemies forced to work together" so many times.

I still think that Corbin is winning KOTR. Not disappointed with that. Out of the 4 that is left he would use it the best. A few of the other guys are not good on the mic. and would make it a complete bust. Plus it's practically made for heels.

I'm more looking forward to Steve Austins show after RAW with Becky Lynch than most of RAW to be honest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As far as the KOTR tournament goes, I have Corbin over Cedric and Flipochet over Joe.

On the SD side Andrade over Gable and Ali over Elias.

Finals will be Corbin or Flipochet vs Ali.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I believe the KOTR winner will be someone who has NOT sat on the throne yet. Drew did it, and he's out. Elias and Corbin have done it. Both of them will be eliminated (not sure which round). The winner also needs to adopt a new character with the tournament win. Who is in most need of a character change?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The King Corbin character writes itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> The King Corbin character writes itself.


Not if I tear the script, buddy! :vince5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I believe the KOTR winner will be someone who has NOT sat on the throne yet. Drew did it, and he's out. Elias and Corbin have done it. Both of them will be eliminated (not sure which round). The winner also needs to adopt a new character with the tournament win.


You're reading too much into things. The KOTR was brought back specifically for one person. It isn't a random idea, it's been planned the whole time for one guy. Corbin is clearly the one who they would give it to. He's the one who hits the boxes they want in a "king", an annoying, overbearing heat grabbing douche.



> Who is in most need of a character change?
> 
> Ali.


Corbin. And Ali's character wouldn't even change if he won.



> Not sure how the Saudis will react to WWE potentially having a character called King Ali.


Well, luckily for them, they'll never have to find out.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The Fiend should interrupt the KotR finals and murderdeathkill Cirque de le Kickochet and whoever wins the SD bracket 

No one wins the tournament 

Though Bray wearing the Fiend mask and the crown would be sick. Only a one time thing though. He puts it on for only a second then smashes Kickochet in the face with it please


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

This round is so Easy to predict.

Ricochet and Corbin are for sure winning.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Corbin/Ali is my finals pick as well.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

It’s either going to be Corbin/Ali or Andrade/Ricochet. Sadly they don’t care much about Joe or Drew. This tourney will show how much interest they actually have in Andrade.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168604712846974983


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

^ so vince really did decide that there needs to be an actual reason to watch raw tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hopefully this is actually a big segment, announcing his next opponent, and not just some frivolous segment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The reason to watch RAW:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168616827599097856
And then the episode in Stone Cold's new show. Looking forward to it :mark


----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T (Aug 17, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168613311233036289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168617748613750784


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don’t understand why they are tangling Becky up with Alexa Bliss when she should be fully focused on Sasha. I want fully fleshed out creative segments between the both of them not meaningless tag matches just to pass the week and get Alexa in TV. What are they gonna do a predictable Sasha run in to cause a DQ? Why does Alexa always have to be involved with the women’s champions in some way? Why is Bayley constantly mixing it up with Alexa and Nikki? Give other women a chance!!

Other than that, I’m not looking forward to much else. I’m over Bray Wyatt already. WWE is not doing enough for me. I understand that they want to keep him away but they need to give the guy some kind of program. Especially for people like me with short attention spans. If they’re not gonna push Andrade and Zelina then IDGAF about the KOTR. I don’t care about Rollins/Strowman. They should get Aleister Black to come through in the Wild Card. That would spark my interest.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168613311233036289


I hope there won't be any interference from Sasha


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

And WWE wonders why everyone ridicules their women's division. They focus almost entirely on the WWE 4HW and Alexa/Nikki. Meanwhile you have Asuka, Kairi, Ember, Naomi, Liv, Dana, Sarah, etc all sitting in catering doing nothing, due to WWE's sheer incompetence or outright malicious intent when it comes to not featuring other stars.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope there won't be any interference from Sasha


Oh theres def gonna be interference. Cant wait to see the first in ring appearance with Sasha and Bayley. I don't think they thought out the logistics of this match too well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don’t understand why they are tangling Becky up with Alexa Bliss when she should be fully focused on Sasha.


Because Alexa just *has* to be involved in the title scene even when she is not in a title match. She's an albatross for the division.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Oh theres def gonna be interference. Cant wait to see the first in ring appearance with Sasha and Bayley. I don't think they thought out the logistics of this match too well.


They definitely didn’t and it will be made obvious tonight. I’d rather they had a deep backstage locker room segment instead of a random stare down. If they’re gonna meet in the ring, then Bayley/Sasha better grab a mic and talk shit or it will be a huge letdown. WWE always acts so scared to do anything exciting.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Because Alexa just *has* to be involved in the title scene even when she is not in a title match. She's an albatross for the division.


To be fair a champion vs Champion fight would make sense...

If those two were fighting each other... rivals... fighting for the titles. Basically anything that the writers aren't implementing here.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> They definitely didn’t and it will be made obvious tonight. I’d rather they had a deep backstage locker room segment instead of a random stare down. If they’re gonna meet in the ring, then Bayley/Sasha better grab a mic and talk shit or it will be a huge letdown. WWE always acts so scared to do anything exciting.


Either a) as advertisement for the game they'll have the horsewomen in the ring fighting their corresponding partner as the anouncers cream their pants or the more likely one b) Bayley knocked out on the outside while Sasha attacks and takes off. 

A match like this should've been save for the lead up to survivor series when it would be more relevant.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Because Alexa just *has* to be involved in the title scene even when she is not in a title match. She's an albatross for the division.


And it’s not like the match is going to be any kind of showcase for women’s wrestling. They’re gonna give them 7 minutes tops. I’d rather they give us Becky vs Kairi Sane in a first time ever or something intriguing. It’s not like any of these great potential matches will ever make it to PPV anyway so why not just make a good RAW out of it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> And it’s not like the match is going to be any kind of showcase for women’s wrestling. They’re gonna give them 7 minutes tops. I’d rather they give us Becky vs Kairi Sane in a first time ever or something intriguing.


Or go with Becky/Bayley vs Sasha/Charlotte. The Champions vs The Challengers. That would at least make some sense.

But nah, gotta drag things down by shoving Alexa into it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reil said:


> And WWE wonders why everyone ridicules their women's division. *They focus almost entirely on the WWE 4HW and Alexa/Nikki*. Meanwhile you have Asuka, Kairi, Ember, Naomi, Liv, Dana, Sarah, etc all sitting in catering doing nothing, due to WWE's sheer incompetence or outright malicious intent when it comes to not featuring other stars.


Let's be real, it's just Alexa. Nikki is irrelevant too, she's just the body that happens to be along for Alexas push.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Or go with Becky/Bayley vs Sasha/Charlotte. The Champions vs The Challengers. That would at least make some sense.
> 
> But nah, gotta drag things down by shoving Alexa into it.


I'm really hoping that happens before the Wildcard rule goes away. I just want the 4HW together again. 

I don't understand WWE's obsession with Champions losing.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Or go with Becky/Bayley vs Sasha/Charlotte. The Champions vs The Challengers. That would at least make some sense.
> 
> But nah, gotta drag things down by shoving Alexa into it.


Might happen a week before CoC


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Or go with Becky/Bayley vs Sasha/Charlotte. The Champions vs The Challengers. That would at least make some sense.
> 
> But nah, gotta drag things down by shoving Alexa into it.


I bet you next week we get a Moment of Bliss with Sasha and Becky where Alexa gets most of the mic time lol


----------



## The Macho G.O.A.T (Aug 17, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> Because Alexa just *has* to be involved in the title scene even when she is not in a title match. She's an albatross for the division.


Now I have seen you say this for two weeks straight. Last week you were complaining because Bayley was wrestling Nikki on Raw and then it turned out Alexa wasn't even at Raw last week. I already laid it out to you last week but you seemed to have not read it. Seems your hatred for Alexa blinds you. The women's division is too small for there to be considered a "title scene". The only title scene is whatever the current feud is for the title. Yes, Alexa being a five time champ and on TV regularly with the small divisions she is always going to be or seem to be around the title. That's just how it is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Macho G.O.A.T said:


> The women's division is too small for there to be considered a "title scene". The only title scene is whatever the current feud is for the title. Yes, Alexa being a five time champ and on TV regularly with the small divisions she is always going to be or seem to be around the title. That's just how it is.


Except it isn't. There is a difference between "title scene" and "main event" scene, you could maybe have a point about the women's division being too small for there to be a proper "main event" scene (in contrast to a midcard scene) but it is not too small for there to be a "title scene" (as in main title) that can be separate both from the tag title scene and the rest of the roster.

Both main women champions currently have their feuds setup, Becky with Sasha and Bayley with Charlotte. There is no justification for constantly inserting Alexa into the (main) title scene when not only is she not having a match for either title and she is in the tag title scene by virtue of being the tag team champion with Nikki.

Neither Becky/Sasha nor Bayley/Charlotte are in need of anyone else to build up their respective matches.

But of course since Alexa/Nikki already steamrolled through the tag division in about a week by beating the other three teams they now have "nothing" to do and so they must be inserted into the main title scenes for no justifiable reason. Why are they not building up a tag team title match for the upcoming PPV instead? Plenty of other women they could use to make up a tag team to face them. Ember, Liv, Logan, Lacey, etc.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

WWE doesn't know what to do with Alexa/Nikki right now in the tag team Division. THAT is why Alexa is around Bayley and Becky. They clearly are still high on Alexa and want to use her, but are trying to kill time in that tag team division since every other tag team in that division has been defeated already.

It's more lazy booking.

I'm not convinced that "Alexa just has to be around the Championship constantly". People say that about Charlotte and I just roll my eyes.

Becky/Bayley vs. Sasha/Charlotte would be an interesting match.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Southerner said:


> WWE doesn't know what to do with Alexa/Nikki right now in the tag team Division. THAT is why Alexa is around Bayley and Becky. They clearly are still high on Alexa and want to use her, but are trying to kill time in that tag team division since every other tag team in that division has been defeated already.
> 
> It's more lazy booking.
> 
> ...


They refused to build anyone.

Sasha/Charlotte vs Becky/Bayley only appeals to 4hw marks. It's a meaningless tag match that benefits no one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Alexa has had more tv time in 4 weeks as champion than the Iiconics in their 4 months title reign :sadbecky

They didn't even tried with my girls :cry. They would have killed to have the chance to face both champions in a tag match, even in defeat it would have made them look important, instead they were on catering or cutting promos during commercial breaks :fuckthis


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just once I would like to look at a RAW preview and be excited for the show. Is that to much to ask? O well guess I will keep it on in the background and continue playing classic wow


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Only thing that can save this show is if Walter comes in and squashes Seth and wins the title.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

God damn, WWE really needs to find an identity. 

It's like I'm a huge fan of just about everyone on the show, but everything that WWE presents to me absolutely sucks because of the way they've been booked and the way they are being booked.

I love Rollins and Braun, but their whole Tag Title + Main Event title feud is just boring to me. Will see...


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

One of the things I ask myself when I think about wrestling is: Who do I want to see in the current main event title scene?
And, honestly, I can't think of one god-damn wrestler who is storyline-deserving of it.

WWE's 50/50 policy with wins and losses to every superstar combined with the never ending cycle of mid carders to main eventers and vice versa has destroyed everybodys credibility. AJ Styles is holding a mid card title. He's not a main eventer to me now. That's just one example.

I don't know who I'd make as my champion. There's no one. Do you have anyone that's worthy storyline wise?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew getting eliminated in the first round of KOTR completely fucked up my predictions lol. Now I don't know who I want to win haha.

I'm here for Seth, Drew (if they use him this week) and Sasha. I'm not expecting Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please be a better RAW this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In for The Bex. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Opening with the Universal Title contract segment? Interesting...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate contract signings


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

If roode and Ziegler don’t win the tag titles than this is some bullshit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone in the crowd said "And lose" :HA


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Great reaction for both guys.

Again, just keep both guys face. See what happens.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I hate contract signings


Contract signings can go die in a fire.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This match up has absolutely no heat


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun botched his line lmfao


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Walter squash these nerds


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Therapy said:


> This match up has absolutely no heat


Neither does their tag team title match. So at least there's consistency I guess.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shut up Cole and let Styles music play.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL AJ screwing up saying the word 'clash' and had to say it again :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heels getting cheered, again.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Hpn said:


> Only thing that can save this show is if Walter comes in and squashes Seth and wins the title.


Don't be silly. Nothing can save this show


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ more over that Seth and Braun lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Styles saving this contract signing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ is not doing well in this promo lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Starting late just finished cooking. What has happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Let Johnny wrestling challenge Aj


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This promo is awful.. AJ is bombing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Therapy said:


> This match up has absolutely no heat


Not unusual with a Seth Rollins feud


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you AJ :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AJ out here burying how you become #1 Contender and tag teams in WWE.

That Cole burn was great though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God I fucking love heel AJ


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

AJ getting cheered after telling Cole to shut up. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Pretty sure they can just sign another contract. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tag team match, playa.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mandatory commercial after 10 minutes or something?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ the biggest babyface after that


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Why is Nigel not replacing Renee


----------



## Brent2448 (Feb 17, 2013)

To say the UV title match has not heat is something. Both guys got damn good crowd reactions; however, AJ was the most over in that segment. Love AJ as a heel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> This match up has absolutely no heat


A trend with Rollins main event level feuds.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No one:

Absolutely no one:

WWE:Commercial


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought that entire segment was a mess lol. AJ was fucking up his promo constantly, and what he did literally makes no sense :lol They could basically just print another contract and have Seth & Braun sign it haha.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168677673578614784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168677769791844352


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I thought that entire segment was a mess lol. AJ was fucking up his promo constantly, and what he did literally makes no sense :lol They could basically just print another contract and have Seth & Braun sign it haha.


The segment was boring af until AJ came out :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> The segment was boring af until AJ came out :shrug


In your opinion :shrug I don't like AJ and didn't think he was good there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE is so predictable with the "improv" tag match :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Southerner said:


> AJ getting cheered after telling Cole to shut up. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I like AJ and thought the whole segment was still iffy at best. lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Instead of tearing up the contract aj should have just signed his name on the contract also just because


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like heel AJ


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

It should be a triple threat for both tag, and universal. Let the club win, and put the us title on the line too. Have Braun take the us, and styles grab universal. Have finn come back and help him win it. Use the club as the building to style finn at mania.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Takeaway from the opening segment. Braun is more over than seth and AJ is more over than both of them. Vince's solution? *LET'S GIVE seth THE US TITLE TOO*. :vince5


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just noticed in that gif that Michael Cole kinda resembles the warden from Shawshank Redemption. Just as loathesome too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hate to complain about commercials during matches now but every 10 minutes..wtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's either gonna be a triple threat(AJ/Strowman/Rollins winner takes all) or AJ/Braun for the US title at COC.


----------



## tmorris29585 (Nov 10, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> It's either gonna be a triple threat(AJ/Strowman/Rollins winner takes all) or AJ/Braun for the US title at COC.


Hoping for 2 falls match with us for the first, and universal for the second


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> Takeaway from the opening segment. Braun is more over than seth and AJ is more over than both of them. Vince's solution? *LET'S GIVE seth THE US TITLE TOO*. :vince5


Becky 2 belts tanked the ratings to all time lows, so I can only imagine what Seth 3 cinturones would do to them :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawnnnnn. Wake me up for Corbins match.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Having to put seth's match in the first hour because no one watches Mr. Hour 3. :heston :Cocky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OC still geeks
they are dumb asses for re-signing and not gong to AEW


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The steel steps wasn't anywhere close to touching Braun's face.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Last ditch effort to inject heat into this feud.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heels doing heel shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Too much fuckery.. This is very Impact Zone bullshit


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder if brauns hand hurt?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I could be wrong, but if you look at the opposite end of the arena it appears that TARP has made a major comeback this week.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty shit crowd tonight. :Cocky


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Roll up finish was weak, but I liked he the beatdown afterwards.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who cares


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty cool overhead shot of the ring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Does this mean Rollins wins the US Title and retains the Universal gold at COC? Triple threat winner take all?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL Alexa and Nikki steam rolled through the entire tag division in 2 weeks so they had to team up the womens champions to face them.....this fucking company is retarded


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's face in that graphic, talk about try hard :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes the Bex to respond tonight :mark

Good to see she is getting a segment before the random tag match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168681277404221440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168681727461445633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168682159806144512


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> LOL Alexa and Nikki steam rolled through the entire tag division in 2 weeks so they had to team up the womens champions to face them.....this fucking company is retarded


Yep, absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Man is about to cut another GOAT promo tonight lets get it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

after watching AEW, it really shows how shtitty WWE is


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly wens3


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168681277404221440


:lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly is back from vacation :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin better squash this geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol just random ass kickings from the OC I'm down for that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uh ok...random attack on Alexander...guess he's winning the US Title next. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well that was random as fuck.

Pretty much telegraphs that Cedric will lose tonight and face AJ at CoC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, Connor's Cure month, then comes Susan G. Komen month right? :fuckthis

Charly, you should do the interviews in the outfits you wore during your vacations :curry2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168683675334012928


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Club . As for you Ced...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I bet this attack on Cedric was something Vince came up with 5 minutes ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkins & Ryder go from jobbers, to champs out of nowhere, back to jobbers again. WWE is weird, man :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The Man is about to cut another GOAT promo tonight lets get it


Bex is best. Looking forward to it :becky


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What was that scream from Hawkins lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet/Joe is gonna be great later.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh lord not Lacey. Lacey and Sasha on the same show? Team them up as The Botch Sisters.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

OC gonna clear the way for Corbin to win KOTR.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey back on RAW.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Obviously Corbin vs Ricochet next week

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Samoa Joe losing to Flipochet sigh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What happened to Nattie's injured elbow she needed time off for lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What happened to Nattie's injured elbow she needed time off for lol


You are watching the show wrong, you re not supposed to remember what happened the previous week (unless WWE explicitly tells you to).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nattie vs Lacey

Literally a match no one was asking


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What happened to Nattie's injured elbow she needed time off for lol


:reneelel


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey and Corbin? Fuck yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Her arm is still taped up so they are remembering the injury. Just sayin.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was an awkward run in from Nattie :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What happened to Nattie's injured elbow she needed time off for lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey just went flying lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natties left arm seems to be doing fine now :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did Lacey trash talk Jim Neidhart too? Is that why this match is happening?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Lacey just went flying lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168686674848694273


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

In a tribute to the epic Lacey Evans and Scarlett Bordeaux spam threads lol RIP to NWO's account


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure why Natalya attacked Lacey from behind


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> You are watching the show wrong, you re not supposed to remember what happened the previous week (unless WWE explicitly tells you to).


Lol you right. She went from needing surgery to "what elbow injury" in record time lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Natties left arm seems to be doing fine now :lol


It was never hurt, I tore the script! :vince5


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Natties left arm seems to be doing fine now


1 week recovery is enough.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


>


Saving this gif lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Graves called Renee a nasty :maury


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Trophies said:


> That was an awkward run in from Nattie :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really been out of the loop for a bit. So basically:

- Rollins / Strowman are the tag champs because we got to keep hyping up Seth in order to throw off the scent of him needlessly being a dickhead on social media

- Gallows and Anderson got bamboozled into resigning by being given another throwaway title reign and reuniting with Styles as his goons

- Dolph and ROOO are being booked as a viable team despite being a mish-mash, because fuck The Viking Experience / Viking Raiders / Ragnarokers and their consistent booking and fresh gimmick

What a mess. :lol Oh well, at least Lacey's back and Team Smol Bean are still tag champs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How did she fly back so far lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a creative finish lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey :lol

What's with Renee's "oh my God!" :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol thank god. Nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Nasty bitch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That ending seemed awkward as hell. And closed fists are illegal so Idk how that can be a finisher.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey and Corbin taking back over my God YES


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

What a shitty finisher and a shitty finish for a match.

Big Show is proud.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope there’s a monster ready to destroy Rey tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What was with the "Oh my God" by Renee?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> 1 week recovery is enough.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Literally. She was in a sling just 2 weeks ago. WWE and logic is like water mixing with oil.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lacey and Corbin taking back over my God YES




Was afraid they’d have Lacey lose again. Back on the right track unless this dumbass company puts over an injured Cedric. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I hope there’s a monster ready to destroy Rey tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lars would've been all over this. Oh well. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey is a thing again yay :lauren


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did AJ really Lebron toss the torn up contract :heston


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Man :mark

_Now_ the real RAW can start.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey!!

I stepped away from the TV for awhile and come back to the Lady wrestling Natalya.. :mark

Her punch is still powerful. This is what they should be doing with Lacey often. Doesn't have to be a long match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Nasty bitch!"

Says the crazy cat lady who breaks down into a blubbering mess whenever someone mentions her old man.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THIS IS WHAT I CAME FOR BECKY TIME :rusevyes:rusevyesardsardsards


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Southerner said:


> Lacey!!
> 
> I stepped away from the TV for awhile and come back to the Lady wrestling Natalya.. :mark
> 
> *Her punch is still powerful*. This is what they should be doing with Lacey often. Doesn't have to be a long match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS THIS IS WHAT I CAME FOR BECKY TIME :rusevyes:rusevyesardsardsards


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168688283502538752


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Lacey is a thing again yay :lauren


Well hopefully she disappears again and isnt seen back on RAW or SD again.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Here we go boys this is charisma take notes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee saying OH MY GOD after Lacey's finisher lol, she reacted like 20 seconds too late :lol

Also Lacey is still not a great wrestler tbh.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


One Puuuuuuuuuunch!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky ringless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I like Becky's "little weirdo"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Good lord Cut the mic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So the "Weirdo" is back :lauren


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Freak and weirdo...come on Becky. Be a star. :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Funny, the orange haired woman calling the blue haired woman a freak haha. You guys both have crazy hair colours :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky taking shots at Ric and his "THE MAN" nonsense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha looking fantastic wens3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh no Sasha has a mic. Our poor ears


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish Becky would drop the "weirdo" line. It's so corny.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sasha's looking so good since she came back. Her blue hair is also growing on me too.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Here we go boys this is charisma take notes


Wait, the Rock appeared? Austin? Flair? Ah, just Becky, nevermind then


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Neither of these chicks should ever be given a mic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY SHIT SASHA IS A DMIE PIECE


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Sasha looking like straight HEAT in that one piece


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Is that Becky’s real voice?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, she is not wrong, Becky only got the Mania main event because Nia broke her face


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The only good thing about Botcha Banks is her ass.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Crybaby Banks gets a shot. Hopefully she loses and then becomes the jobber that she was always meant to be. Overrated and overhyped


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooooo Sasha said bitch! She’s bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sasha was much better and more comfortable on the mic tonight. Last week was cringe and overly scripted.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good stuff from Sasha and Becky.

Street Profits :lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey hey hey, it's Cryme Tyme!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Much better than last week from Sasha. Shows how much it helps to play off someone, especially someone like Becky.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is the Sasha Banks that we've needed for so long.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cant complain about the promos.
Nice build up.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THATS WTF IM TALKING ABOUT GREAT SEGMENT FROM BOTH LADIES


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's official: Pokemon Red vs. Pokemon Blue at Clash of Pokemon Champions. :squirtle


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Becky seemed confused about the flowers at the end of matches. They always give horses flowers after they win.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good segment from Becky and Sasha.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha and Becky's feud clearly peaked on the first night. It's clearly not going to live up to the hype. Hope we get some decent matches. 

Sasha looked good tho.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168691617953406977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168691883947827202


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha outshone Becky :shrug, and I hated Sasha's promo last week


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Blisstory said:


> Becky seemed confused about the flowers at the end of matches. They always give horses flowers after they win.


Ill see myself out


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I remember Becky and Sasha's match in NXT. Hope they can repeat how good of a match that was.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

LETS FUCKIN GOOOOOOO CORBS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That segment was awesome. Sasha was a lot more comfortable on the mic seeing as Becky was there. I'm excited for this all over again. That's all I wanted. Something real. Shots fired on both sides. 

And Sasha is BAD AS FUCK. Holy shit what happened over vacation she's wifey material right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

King Corbin :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ALL HAIL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ALL HAIL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> That segment was awesome. Sasha was a lot more comfortable on the mic seeing as Becky was there. I'm excited for this all over again. That's all I wanted. Something real. Shots fired on both sides.
> 
> And Sasha is BAD AS FUCK. Holy shit what happened over vacation she's wifey material right now.


I miss NXT Sasha.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168692014805733376


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MOTN at COC set! Fuck yeah give Sasha the gold


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Had to have an "injury" to Cedric to get Corbin through. lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> It's official: Pokemon Red vs. Pokemon Blue at Clash of Pokemon Champions. :squirtle


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Corbin wearing an apron


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin gonna spin this mother fucker around like a dozen times on his deep six 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm gonna riot if Ricochet wins King in the Ring. Like its being setup to be.

What does the great Paul Heyman see in this Nerd. 

Baron Corbin is the rightful King. All hail future King Corbin !!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168692941226991616


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King Corbin doing work.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I had to eat, I didn't really care about Lacey

I saw a little bit of the Bex, She brought up Bayley in her Promo

Didn't really miss much


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

King Corbin has a nice ring to it not gonna lie


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really like that spot of Corbin swinging Cedric's head into the ring post while Cedric was tied upside down.

Have never seen that particular spot before.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I'm gonna riot if Ricochet wins King in the Ring. Like its being setup to be


I think it will be either him or Corbin.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin going over in MSG..


kada kada


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> MOTN at COC set! Fuck yeah give Sasha the gold


I'm rather torn about it. I wanted Becky to hold it until Mania (until Ronda came back so that we got that 1 on 1) but at the same time this feud with Sasha can go for several PPVs and can be great but for it to do that Becky would need to drop the title along the way.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Really like that spot of Corbin swinging Cedric's head into the ring post while Cedric was tied upside down.
> 
> Have never seen that particular spot before.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168694200533049344


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

re: Raw tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

cOrBIn GeTs NO ReACtIOnS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seeing as Joe is a jobber and WWE don't give a fuck about my boy Andrade Cien Almas, I guess Corbin is the next best choice. At least he will get some legit heel heat like he did after hitting that EOD on Becky.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin going over in MSG..
> 
> 
> kada kada


Manhattan's favorite son.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I never thought I would hear a "Ramsey Bolton" reference on RAW but here we are.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice spinebuster


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> King Corbin has a nice ring to it not gonna lie





Supposedly Vince McMahon loves alliteration type names such as that which may be the only justification for him to win KOTR.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dat spinebuster


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka playing Mario Maker 2 is better than RAW right now...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd rather Andrade win King Of The Ring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dee Six shoulda been enough to finish this jobber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, the Rock appeared? Austin? Flair? Ah, just Becky, nevermind then


The Man is clearly on their level


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Asuka playing Mario Maker 2 is better than RAW right now...


Oh Cool


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match tho...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charisma vacuum Cedric dragging a better match out of Corbin than Seth "best wrestler in the world" ever could :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This just leading to an EOD outta nowhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Asuka playing Mario Maker 2 is better than RAW right now...











(I just love Asuka & she knows. I don't really care about Mario. lol)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This gotta be one of Corbins best matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was a cool EOD counter gotta admit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow took Baron long enough to beat an injured cruiserweight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *The Man* is clearly on their level


You are right, Ric Flair is on their level, that's why I mentioned him :grin2:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I'm rather torn about it. I wanted Becky to hold it until Mania (until Ronda came back so that we got that 1 on 1) but at the same time this feud with Sasha can go for several PPVs and can be great but for it to do that Becky would need to drop the title along the way.


Yeah same. Until Ronda gives us an actual return date, then I'm just gonna go with Sasha winning the gold as the best choice for now. Becky can always re-win it later around Rumble time once Sasha gets a good reign.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexanders feet hit Corbins head. :lol great match


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ya'll Baron Corbin haters. Can have yourselfs a good cry.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sick match better winner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Charisma vacuum Cedric dragging a better match out of Corbin than Seth "best wrestler in the world" ever could :lol


Got better crowd reactions than sethie lynch did too. :Cocky


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All fucking hail


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Was that the best match of Corbin's career?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Charisma vacuum Cedric dragging a better match out of Corbin than Seth "best wrestler in the world" ever could :lol


You must have conveniently forgotten that Extreme Rules Tag match then (which was still a better match) :mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> (I just love Asuka & she knows. I don't really care about Mario. lol)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167140711856140288


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hell of a match.

Cedric’s gotten really over with his performances as of late. And Baron should start getting some respect for his in ring abilities.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alexander and Crobin has some pretty good chemistry. Gotta admit.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So I suppose we can expect a win for Ricochet tonight since I can't see a heel vs heel match in the semi-finals.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin going through everyone and being cocky doing it is literally the best thing I could ask for after his attempted burial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Baron sitting there again and picking the things up. Hopefully means he's not winning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Sick match better winner


Flippochet is likely winning next week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like Corbin, but his theme fucking rules, that's a main eventer theme


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Im impressed with the match. Crowd was invested.

Obviously we wont credit Cedric here on WF.

Either Corbin vs Ali or Andrade vs Ricochet at the finals.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Was that the best match of Corbin's career?


Without a doubt.

Can't think of a one better than that one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I still can't get the visual of General Manager Corbin out of my head. If he didn't have te stench of that role I would like him better.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We're getting more Becky tonight baby thats how you fuckin book a Monday night wrestling show MFer


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Flippochet is likely winning next week.


I hope "Flippochet" wins next week so Andrade can win the KotR.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Im impressed with the match. Crowd was invested.
> 
> Obviously we wont credit Cedric here on WF.
> 
> ...


It'd be pretty cool if any of Ali, Andrade, or Ricochet end up becoming the King of the Ring winner :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> Can't think of a one better than that one.




He’s got a few 4.5 star multi man matches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> Can't think of a one better than that one.


Corbin vs Styles vs Ziggler on SmackDown comes to my mind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You must have conveniently forgotten that Extreme Rules Tag match then (which was still a better match) :mj4


That match sucked, only memorable thing was Corbin doing the EOD on Becky in one of the moments of the year :lol

And I was talking singles match, with no bullshit or stipulations, an actual wrestling match, something Seth (and especially Becky) are not very good at


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is my favorite wrestler. That was his best singles match ever. He works well with small guys usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> It'd be pretty cool if any of Ali, Andrade, or Ricochet end up becoming the King of the Ring winner :mark:


It would help Andrade.
Dont think Ali or Ricochet need it. It dont suit them imo.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Corbin vs Styles vs Ziggler on SmackDown comes to my mind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


I'm more of basing it off singles matches. That was probably his best singles match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Corbin vs Ricochet then? Doesn't look good for Corbin. Paul Heyman LOVES Ricochet.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a feeling it's going to come down to Corbin VS Butt Stuff


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan hates liars!!! And Roman needs to apologize to Bryan tomorrow! Roman the thug.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great, another video package of this thing, like if we didn't had enough of those on SD


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we not save this for SD?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That guy in the hoodie could of been the look alike they had on 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin vs. Alexander was decent. First KOTR match I've seen. Any other good ones so far?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Stonecold! Stonecold! Stonecold!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Karla's acting was so fuckin bad in that segment she should be ashamed of herself


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Stone Cold on RAW next week :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why is Baron dressed like the manager at a restaurant?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How Charly gets hotter everytime I see her is crazy to me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Corbin vs. Alexander was decent. First KOTR match I've seen. Any other good ones so far?


Murphy vs Ali


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Corbin vs. Alexander was decent. First KOTR match I've seen. Any other good ones so far?




Joe and Cesaro was good last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

All of Bayley's promos should be shrugs and head shakes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Why is Baron dressed like the manager at a restaurant?




I dunno what restaurants you’re eating at where the manager has a wife beater on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they will have Stone Cold come to RAW to put over Rollins again? :ha


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly burying Bayley :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly in yellow tho. :book


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Charly


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bayley gets no reactions whatsoever has to suck for her


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley gonna turn tonight isn’t she 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Corbin vs. Alexander was decent. First KOTR match I've seen. Any other good ones so far?


Murphy/Ali, Joe/Cesaro and Cedric/Corbin have been the best matches. Hell, even Richochet/Drew was good as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bayley gets no reactions whatsoever has to suck for her


She doesn't have IT.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Charly on top form tonight!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Bayley gonna turn tonight isn’t she
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so. That interview felt weird. I just don't know how it would work with her facing Charlotte. Maybe throw Ember in there for a Triple Threat. 



Dolorian said:


> She doesn't have IT.


No she doesn't lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

bradatar said:


> Bayley gonna turn tonight isn’t she
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish, But she won't


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Viking Raiders back to squashing...great.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I think so. That interview felt weird. I just don't know how it would work with her facing Charlotte. Maybe throw Ember in there for a Triple Threat.
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesn't lol




Kind of hard for it to make sense in WWE land of a complete baby face like Bayley not disagreeing with heel Sasha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly out here interviewing these nerds. I feel bad for her.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

More Charly!!! I think she is genuinely the most beautiful woman in WWE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lulz, I didn't know Heath Slater's much skinnier brother was wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Bayley gonna turn tonight isn’t she
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I hope. I think she would strive off a heel turn because when Bayley does aggressive promos, she's much better.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Honky Tonk Man and Matt Riddle


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

What are WF users doing in the Ring?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charly looking great :homer


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

These guys are about to get killed!

Rowe is gonna use one of them as a condom to fuck the other!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That sell :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm from Baltimore fuck you nerds


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167140711856140288


Wonder how much of a beast her PC is?! :mark :asuka


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No one is ever gonna care about these guys. My God stop forcing it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Honky Tonk Man's son getting shaked, rattled, and rolled.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167140711856140288



She is a PC Gamer :mark:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Those were 2 of the most generic jobbers I've ever seen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one is ever gonna care about these guys. My God stop forcing it.




Absurd gimmicks like this can’t work in 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good squash match :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh Sasha trying to act tough is so laughable


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Sarah almost ran into the wall. :lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

JRL said:


> Those were 2 of the most generic jobbers I've ever seen.


Colin Delaney.




Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Saw Sasha on The Real this evening. It might have been a rerun, but she had purple hair. The interview was sort of corny, so I changed it soon after it started.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> That match sucked, only memorable thing was Corbin doing the EOD on Becky in one of the moments of the year :lol


Nah, that tag match certainly surpassed expectations for plenty of folks since it actually did deliver well as a ppv main-eventer. Seth Rollins destroying Baron Corbin with the kendo stick afterwards was more memorable anyway.



> And I was talking singles match, with no bullshit or stipulations, an actual wrestling match,


I like how you're now conveniently bringing up a normal singles match now after I just brought up a better example that makes your previous point moot unk2



> something Seth (and especially Becky) are not very good at


Seth Rollins just had good matches with Brock Lesnar at Summerslam and AJ Styles at Money in the Bank. They're MOTY candidates for plenty of folks. He's also had solid matches against Daniel Bryan recently, and solid matches against Drew McIntyre (especially on that Raw episode before the Royal Rumble).

Becky Lynch just had a good Submission match with Natalya at Summerslam, and a good match against Asuka at the Royal Rumble. Both of those contests are arguably among the best women's matches on the main roster this year. Lacey Evans has also looked her best having decent matches with Becky (along with Bayley last week). 

Both of them are definitely very capable of having good singles matches :lol

Besides, I can name some wrestlers who are actually unable to have good singles matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm from Baltimore fuck you nerds


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> More Charly!!! I think she is genuinely *the most beautiful woman in WWE.*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/FUDQa8f.mp4


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Samoa Joe trying his best to look intimidating while knowing he is about to do the job. Cute.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

bradatar said:


> I dunno what restaurants you’re eating at where the manager has a wife beater on


Well before he takes off the long sleeve shirt. Just some tall guy waiting to take your order.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sasha Banks is so much better as a bitch, thats how you book her


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a thought

When Sasha beats Becky down tonight, I bet Bayley won't even help her


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Poor Sarah almost ran into the wall. :lol




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168702799800090626


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> More Charly!!! I think she is genuinely the most beautiful woman in WWE.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168703206035263489


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck Ricochet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Thats the cutest "disgust" face Ive ever seen lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought Austin was here tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> I thought Austin was here tonight?


Next week.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Samoa jobber deserves so much more.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe talking shit before a match and proceeding to lose has gotten so old. 

Wonder if he will end the match looking routinely shocked as per usual as well?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Samoa nerd again


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Ricochet is so terrible lmfao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ricochet doesn't sound all too excited about winning king of the ring. His lack of real passion make it sound like just another day.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So I guess the women are main eventing? That has to mean Bayley heel turn right? Or did they book another OC/Rollins tag match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joe's reaction to Flipochet's music...indeed Joe...indeed fpalm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HE IS SO BAD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

The phrase king ricochet makes me want to turn the channel


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well.. Joe about to get pinned again.

Amazing that the fans still care to chant Joe though after all of this time of him losing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ITS RICOCHET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know he's 40 now, but why did Joe never try to get back into shape?


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

One guy has talent and charisma. The other guy sticks his finger up his butt.....literally


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/mlr2aj6.mp4


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

What a fat splat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Nah, that tag match certainly surpassed expectations for plenty of folks since it actually did deliver well as a ppv main-eventer. Seth Rollins destroying Baron Corbin with the kendo stick afterwards was more memorable anyway.


So memorable that people cheered Brock cashing in on him :lol



> Seth Rollins just had *good matches with Brock Lesnar* at Summerslam and AJ Styles at Money in the Bank. They're MOTY candidates for plenty of folks. He's also had solid matches against Daniel Bryan recently, and solid matches against Drew McIntyre (especially on that Raw episode before the Royal Rumble).


You mean the worst selling job in history? Sure, that was an amazing match :lol



> Becky Lynch just had a good *Submission match* with Natalya at Summerslam, and a good match against Asuka at the Royal Rumble. Both of those contests are arguably among the best women's matches on the main roster this year. Lacey Evans has also looked her best having decent matches with Becky (along with Bayley last week).


So your answer for a good match without stipulations is naming a match with stipulations? :heston



> Besides, I can name some wrestlers who are actually unable to have good singles matches.


Sure, mention that the IIconics can't have good singles matches (like if they actually had the chance to have good singles matches), I expected you to do that, they don't have anything to do with this conversation, but sure, since you have no arguments go do it, I expected no different from you :anna


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

These 2 work great against each other. Best match tonight by far.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Was Joe supposed to catch him? That seemed odd.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Renee young fucking sucks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nicky Midss said:


> Renee young fucking sucks.


Am I wrong in saying that there's never been a good female commentator?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I realize nobody will ever confuse Ricochet with Bret Hart, but what the hell is the psychology in having a guy who outweighs you by at least 100 pounds methodically work your legs for entire control segments, only for you to respond with a flipover the ropes faster than Wally West, followed by a summersault off the apron flashing on the screen, concluding in a moonsault off the barrier on "bad leg?"

Come on Ricochet.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Incoming roll-up victory for Ricochet while Joe puts on a shocked face to conclude.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So I guess the women are main eventing? That has to mean Bayley heel turn right? Or did they book another OC/Rollins tag match?


If they are main eventing then for sure something has to happen like a Bayley heel turn.

But they'll probably do something with Rollins and Braun for the main event instead..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/mlr2aj6.mp4


Sasha Banks has become the most beautiful woman in all of wrestling. I put her over Peyton and Charley.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

With the low level guys they're pushing now, holy shit would they love Jay White.

He's someone I could realistically see Heyman ditching Lesnar for.

Really young, hardworking, money character, good/great on the mic, charismatic, good looking, shredded and one of the best wrestlers on the planet today.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This crowd is half engaged/half asleep.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sasha Banks has become the most beautiful woman in all of wrestling. I put her over Peyton and *Charley*.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE and their obsession with heels vs face has made this outcome far too predictable.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168707627355971584


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricochet is reminding me a lot of Rollins in the match for some reason.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I realize nobody will ever confuse Ricochet with Bret Hart, but what the hell is the psychology in having a guy who outweighs you by at least 100 pounds methodically work your legs for entire control segments, only for you to respond with a flipover the ropes faster than Wally West, followed by a summersault off the apron flashing on the screen, concluding in a moonsault off the barrier on "bad leg?"
> 
> Come on Ricochet.


But that's the ONLY style that gets crowds to care sadly. Same could be said for 3 knee surgeries, taped ribs, high flying, outweighed by 125 pounds Seth going all out against Lesnar.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


I'm also putting her over Scarlett Bordeaux lol, Sasha got me drooling over here


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> WWE and their obsession with heels vs face has made this outcome far too predictable.


It could still be Joe vs. Almas in the finals. I have a feeling it will be.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ace said:


> With the low level guys they're pushing now, holy shit would they love Jay White.
> 
> He's someone I could realistically see Heyman ditching Lesnar for.
> 
> Really young, hardworking, money character, good/great on the mic, charismatic, good looking, shredded and one of the best wrestlers on the planet today.


Jay White has grown on me. He seemed really gormless and all-around "not there" at Wrestle Kingdom, but the difference in just a few months is astonishing. That being said, I think he's got his place in New Japan and he's going to be loyal to them forever and a day. That being said, if New Japan starts working with WWE in any way...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ricochet vs. Almas will be the finals. I think Almas is winning the whole thing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WWE gearing up for Monday Night Football. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So much unnecessary flipping in everything Flipochet does. It is entirely gratuitous with no sense of storytelling or physiology.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Since when does WWE have instant replay?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This type of shit is insulting to the viewers intelligence


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm also putting her over Scarlett Bordeaux lol, Sasha got me drooling over here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Referee with better promo skills than some of the talent.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Jay White has grown on me. He seemed really gormless and all-around "not there" at Wrestle Kingdom, but the difference in just a few months is astonishing. That being said, I think he's got his place in New Japan and he's going to be loyal to them forever and a day. That being said, if New Japan starts working with WWE in any way...


 Oh I don't want him to join this company and hope he finishes his career in NJPW.

Just thinking out loud of how Heyman and Vince would fall head over for the guy, given the trash they're pushing today.

The thought of Heyman turning on Lesnar aligning himself with Jay as he sees him as the next big thing would be awesome though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why didn't they just restart the match?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just tuned in to see them trying to do an angle like NBA/NFL refs :heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow this is dumber than normal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> WWE and their obsession with heels vs face has made this outcome far too predictable.


Its PrEdICtAbLe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm also putting her over Scarlett Bordeaux lol, Sasha got me drooling over here


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King Corbin getting a bye to the finals because neither of these jabronis want to face his majesty.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin gets a pass to the next round.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is even happening? #mess


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Wonderful. Future King Corbin get's a bye week into the Finals.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Replacement is obviously going to be the best in the world Shane McMahon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I appreciate the sports like review feel they brought to that, was still a shit ending though


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Somehow Joe will still get screwed from this.

I laughed the whole time that John Cone was on the headset. So dumb.

Maybe they finally realized that Joe has been getting pinned too many times lately.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> Why didn't they just restart the match?


Because they need to go to break?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm also putting her over Scarlett Bordeaux lol, Sasha got me drooling over here


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Cant understand how you guys can hate this.
You aint getting Ricochet as a winner and they are doing something different which will lead probably to a corbin v joe vs rico match.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> What is even happening? #mess


WWE's corporate message


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I so desperately want SCSA to give Rollins a stunner next week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Was that a.... reference to Mox? :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Strowman: Did you see that Stone Cold is going to be the moderator for our contract signing next week?
Rollins: I did, big man.
Strowman: Aren't you worried he's more over than the both of us combined and going to completely overshadow us going into our title match?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Any match Ricochet involved is dumb. My knee is fucked let me flip and roll before doing other idiotic high flying moves. Dumb.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

3-way next round? Baron/Joe/Ricochet?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sasha Banks has become the most beautiful woman in all of wrestling. I put her over Peyton and Charley.


Good Lord I don't even know if she's in my top 10, let alone 5....let alone #1. 

Alexa
Lana
Zelina
Peyton
Mandy
Charley
Lacey
Liv Morgan
Mickie

Off the top of my head are significantly more attractive. 

Then there's Becky, Bayley, Maria, Sonya who I would also take over Sasha look-wise. That's just off the top of my head and on the WWE Main Roster. 


Sasha looks like a fucking horse, and is bald.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Cant understand how you guys can hate this.
> You aint getting Ricochet as a winner and they are doing something different which will lead probably to a corbin v joe vs rico match.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah then Ricochet can beat two of my favorites instead of one. That’s why this sucks if they go that route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Because they need to go to break?


Not really? They messed around for like 10 minutes after the end of the match haha.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin gets a bye cause fuck yall


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168708744995323904


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

These contract signings are so ridiculously stupid. 
What matches get contract signings and what don't?

They've *GOT* to start being more creative. The contract signings are so overdone it's ridiculous...


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

JRL said:


> Strowman: Did you see that Stone Cold is going to be the moderator for our contract signing next week?
> Rollins: I did, big man.
> Strowman: Aren't you worried he's more over than the both of us combined and going to completely overshadow us going into our title match?


Quotes for the truth


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Rollins better be the one to turn heel. Braun since 2016 draft. Heel to Tweener. Tweener to Face. Face to Heel. Heel to Face.

This would be Big Show 2.0. 

Rollins has everything but isn't a believable babyface. He's a natural heel.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Any match Ricochet involved is dumb. My knee is fucked let me flip and roll before doing other idiotic high flying moves. Dumb.


That's a smear on the business a lot of wrestlers need to stop exposing. Ricochet is a product of his environment.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> It could still be Joe vs. Almas in the finals. I have a feeling it will be.


Don't get my hopes up for WWE to book something correctly. 

I have a feeling Corbin is winning it all.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168709551731957760


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JRL said:


> Strowman: Did you see that Stone Cold is going to be the moderator for our contract signing next week?
> Rollins: I did, big man.
> Strowman: Aren't you worried he's more over than the both of us combined and going to completely overshadow us going into our title match?




Rollins: Chill dude. I'm the two-time PWI 500 Wrestler of the Year!

Strowman: ....


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Yeah then Ricochet can beat two of my favorites instead of one. That’s why this sucks if they go that route.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it sucks for you. 
They wanted to protect Joe so he dont take another pinfall loss. Anyway complain about it.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


>





Mango13 said:


>





virus21 said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JRL said:


> Strowman: Did you see that Stone Cold is going to be the moderator for our contract signing next week?
> Rollins: I did, big man.
> Strowman: Aren't you worried he's more over than the both of us combined and going to completely overshadow us going into our title match?


Vince would have them both stunned if it popped a rating.


I'd be down. :vince5


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Any match Ricochet involved is dumb. My knee is fucked let me flip and roll before doing other idiotic high flying moves. Dumb.


That goes for a shit ton of wrestles though. Rollins, Young Bucks, etc. You can't just point out one guy for it.



JRL said:


> Strowman: Did you see that Stone Cold is going to be the moderator for our contract signing next week?
> Rollins: I did, big man.
> Strowman: Aren't you worried he's more over than the both of us combined and going to completely overshadow us going into our title match?


This is less meta than what they actually said. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too early . I fear Seth will win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vince McMahon!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Satan Vince is back !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The fiend is a draw, Vince :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Money talks :vince


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Stormbringer said:


> That goes for a shit ton of wrestles though. Rollins, Young Bucks, etc. You can't just point out one guy for it.
> 
> 
> 
> This is less meta than what they actually said. :lol



I can because I have just watched that guys match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is fucking great hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sasha Banks has become the most beautiful woman in all of wrestling. I put her over Peyton and Charley.


I would put Peyton's recent bikini pics, but stupid Spears took shitty quality pics on purpose, you would have put it on top again if he didn't. Fuck that guy for that, I am glad Cody buried him :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Good Lord I don't even know if she's in my top 10, let alone 5....let alone #1.
> 
> Alexa
> Lana
> ...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> She is a PC Gamer :mark:


I wonder if she plays TW3? :asuka


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vince :ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"See you in hell!" 

Bray stealing Sami scripts.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

well that was dumb.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

prosperwithdeen said:


>


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy Shit! Bray just killed it! :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bryan Jericho said:


> well that was dumb.


Also WWE's corporate slogan


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray really got the juice breh. I never throught he'd recover. Shoutout to the brotha :swanson


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The whole making money thing was brilliant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

3-way. No shock. Ricochet movin on up!!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Best FFH segment in a while


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

King of the Ring triple threat match. Now I've heard it all.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Rollins: Chill dude. I'm the two-time PWI 500 Wrestler of the Year!
> 
> Strowman: ....


Stroman: maybe so but you can't cut a promo and ratings are down when your champ.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So The Fiend is going for the gold? He can't lose or it'll ruin his character. Well that didn't last.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A triple threat KOTR match. That's something new :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin gets a bye cause fuck yall


Exactly what I'm thinking ends up happening.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Baron does have a point. Both guys shoulders were down for a 3 count.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168711454465413120


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A Triple THREAT Match?

:baroncorbin


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor Corbin. Hope he overcomes the odds stacked against him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly is getting her money's worth tonight.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The rabbit with the HELP sign got me.

Loved that Firefly Funhouse.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Knew they were going with that BS. Ricochet winning. God damnit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Who's banging Charly Caruso ?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That's one sassy ass ref.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joe is there to eat the pin. Flipochet is winning.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rey please go away


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man we're getting alot of Charlie tonight


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Even with the Mask. Rey looks old and tired.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So The Fiend is going for the gold? He can't lose or it'll ruin his character. Well that didn't last.


Exactly he either wins it which I don't think he's going to so there goes a decent push


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ricochet pins Corbin or Corbin pins Ricochet. Shit. 

Ok can someone murder Rey pleaSe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it’s too soon to give Bray the world title. Knowing WWE though, The Fiend will probably lose the match clean


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Charly is getting her money's worth tonight.


She needs to come out in a bikini


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro losing again fpalm


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rey's son has encouraged him to risk his quality of life by continuing to wrestle through injuries. How touching.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro vs The Miz...both need wins. Wonder how this will go...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So The Fiend is going for the gold? He can't lose or it'll ruin his character. Well that didn't last.


Universal Title match at CoC ends in fuckery when the Fiend interferes. Sets up a triple threat for HIAC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bray feeding Vince cash to shut him up has got to be the best wrestling comedy I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

This episode must be up there with all the great ones that insulted the viewers intelligence. This is a new bar.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm guessing the Women Tag Team Match going to be a short one


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Cesaro have the old Windows 95 screensaver as his Titantron?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro's match at NXT UK was awesome! If anyone hasn't seen it y'all better check it out!!!!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It looks like The Man is main eventing as she should


----------



## Knightmare10880 (Jul 14, 2019)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I'm guessing the Women Tag Team Match going to be a short one


I sadly thing you're right and it really annoys me. Alexa has the "star power" and Nikki the skills to make the Women's Tag Division something meaningful but the WWE seems determined to kill the division, it's sad really and the Bliss/Cross still have the IIconics plates on the belts, how messed up is that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Joe is there to eat the pin. Flipochet is winning.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It looks like The Man is main eventing as she should


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Right guy went over, but it sucks that Cesaro lost.... Again.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

face Miz, ugh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro is certified enhancement talent these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro, the only geek who doesn't kick out of the SCF... :lauren


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Knew they were going with that BS. Ricochet winning. God damnit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no. This is good for us. If Ricochet was going over why do this instead of having him just beat Corbin. Corbin can now pin Joe and Heymans boytoy stays protected.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


You should see all the great shit she posted from her vacation!



Spoiler: Click Me




























https://i.imgur.com/0Qk8o38.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/Xd0Vi6V.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/UVcobeg.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/GpGCPj8.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/DnyZiYq.mp4
https://i.imgur.com/SrBVp67.mp4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Those NXT commercials is like putting Slipknot music on a Sesame Street commercial.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Miz needed that


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

I -have- been out of the loop a bit but can someone please tell me why tf Cesaro is being booked like this? It irks me so much that someone like him is just putting any and e'rybody over.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No no. This is good for us. If Ricochet was going over why do this instead of having him just beat Corbin. Corbin can now pin Joe and Heymans boytoy stays protected.




Hope you’re right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man we're getting alot of Charlie tonight


They are making her work extra since she took vacations lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Miz finally wins something. Can't believe i'm happy that he won when I used to dislike the guy.

Cesaro still needs to be back in a tag team.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> So memorable that people cheered Brock cashing in on him :lol


Most people cheer for cash-ins anyway :lol

It still doesn't take away the fact that they went nuts for Rollins avenging Becky moments (no matter how much you want to) 





> You mean the worst selling job in history? Sure, that was an amazing match :lol


Yet more folks (along with the Toronto crowd that Rollins managed to win over when he was getting booed earlier on) still consider that to be a good ppv main-event that delivered in spite of that (embarrassing angry) rant you wrote last month :lol



> So your answer for a good match without stipulations is naming a match with stipulations? :heston


I just gave you a good wrestling singles match, and you still find a way to downplay it :heston

Anyway, a Submission match isn't even much different from an ordinary match. It's pretty much the same wrestling match except the competitors simply avoid making pinfalls. It's not even a big stipulation as you're making it out to be. If anything, it's even tougher to pull off a good Submission match since both competitors would need to use plenty of submission maneuvers in their arsenal in order to get fans more invested in the near-finishes; which is exactly what Becky and Natalya did at Summerslam.



> Sure, mention that the IIconics can't have good singles matches (like if they actually had the chance to have good singles matches), I expected you to do that, they don't have anything to do with this conversation, but sure, since you have no arguments go do it, I expected no different from you :anna


I didn't even mention the IIconics. Way to overreact here :lmao :lmao

Anyway, I was going to mention the likes of Braun Strowman (unfortunately), Jinder Mahal, Nia Jax, Bobby Lashley, Tamina, and Alicia Fox (as the first names I had in mind) who struggle to have good singles matches since they've all had runs as solo competitors for a decent period of time.

Anyway, since you've brought up the IIconics here. I highly doubt they'd even have the ability to deliver good singles matches even if they did get the opportunity to wrestle as solo competitors for the rest of their careers; let alone have as many solid matches as Rollins and Becky have. Neither of those "iconic" clowns are that good in the ring.

Please proceed with your delusional agenda though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Should be a great triple threat match next week I like the booking decision


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> You should see all the great shit she posted from her vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pillows!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168713384042401794


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> They are making her work extra since she took vacations lol


Sadly, that just sounds like evil corporation bullshit that WWE would do.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So this shit really was made so Ricochet can use his twitter handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Hope you’re right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was 80 percent sure Ricochet was beating Corbin if it was 1 on 1. Now im 50/50. I just dont see the reason to overcomplicate things if Ricochet is just gonna win anyway. He is much more legit if he just beats Joe and Corbin back to back. Ricochet can hit his finish on Joe then Corbin sneaks the pin. 

Or if they shock the world and go with Joe I can live with that. Anyone but rick o shea.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Pillows!


10/10 would rest my head on.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Bayley should come through the crowd smoking a cigarette like Sandman used to in ECW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Cesaro's match at NXT UK was awesome! If anyone hasn't seen it y'all better check it out!!!!!!


Wasn't able to check out that match, but I did see WALTER and Bates. Match was really really really fucking great.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Those guys in the front row looking at Alexa's butt :lol Esp that guy in the grey shirt hahaha.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bayley heel turn incoming


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Nikki cross intro music is so awesome! It’s a shame it gets drowned out they should just be using that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So who wants to bet Alexa gets the W.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know, when they gave the tag titles to Alexa and Nikki I kinda hoped that they would use Alexa's star power to help other women get tv time, especially the ones in the tag division. Instead she is just taking tv (as always) with the women who were getting tv either way, so it really is no better than when IIconics were champions


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> 10/10 would rest my head on.


Face down


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

We got like 15 min Match

I sence fuckey


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Didn't Bliss steamroll both these women?

And how fucking short is Cross?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn man literally no reaction for Bayley I feel bad for her lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> You should see all the great shit she posted from her vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> Those guys in the front row looking at Alexa's butt :lol Esp that guy in the grey shirt hahaha.


So.....84.47% of her fanbase?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley match? Obligatory Bayley's sister post.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

After such a strong performance at NXT UK, Cesaro loses on the next RAW.....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shit is about to go down, they better have booked something entertaining for tonights close


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

ramblin rabbit lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Shit is about to go down


Let's hope they don't just have Sasha out there like they with with Charlotte last week and have her do nothing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is in the main event slot for a reason..









PLS HAVE BAYLEY TURN HEEL


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> This is in the main event slot for a reason..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might not happan, 5 more mins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> ramblin rabbit lol


I don't like were he's shoving that rabbit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mikaze is one lucky mofo to be smashing Sasha Banks every night


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Waiting for Sasha to attack Bayley


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on get Becky in there


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Main Events in a row ending in DQ. 

What a shit product.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LOL YES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BAYLEY IS A HEEL :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley with that evil smile. :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bayley can barely lift the chair. 

Those are the worst chairshots I've ever seen.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Called that shit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bayley getting a pop like Becky did for turning on Charlotte.

So is Bayley the new MAN?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Heel bayley :sodone


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They swerved me...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

The man is so over that the crowd cheered Bayley beating her down with a chair. #beckysucks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is awful with time managment


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There were 1,000 cooler ways to turn Bayley heel, but oh well. 

I would had her hug a kid then belly to belly suplex them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Censey said:


> The man is so over that the crowd cheered Bayley beating her down with a chair. #beckysucks



The crowd always cheers heel turns.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WHY BAYLEY WHY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I liked that twist. Having a face friend turn on their newly heel friend is predictable, so it's kinda cool that Bayley and Sasha are still friends.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*YES! YES! *

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Besides Kofi winning at Mania, Sasha and now Bayley turning heel are probably the only times I've marked the whole year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People sure love to see Becky getting her ass kicked, despite being popular :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bayley having a little too much fun with that chair lol!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YOUR TIME MANAGEMENT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Turn makes sense and will help I guess. Promos are easier as a heel maybe she won’t be as terrible. Good booking though first time I called something I wanted to see and WWE did if in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good, now Bayley and Sasha can be Tag Champs again. Now their evil asses better not cry when they win. Though I have a feeling Sasha is beating Becky next ppv, so maybe they will both be top champs and not get the tag team belts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sasha is the corrupter. But if Bayley is heel does that mean we're getting face Charlotte


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> The crowd always cheers heel turns.


They didn't cheer Mox's turn on Seth last year :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Might not happan, 5 more mins


Lol, called it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I knew that shit was coming


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Are they turning Charlotte face then? :hmmm


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

So does this mean Charlotte is turning face?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wait, Bayley's heel now? Are they going to turn Charlotte back to babyface then?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

BECKY NO FRIENDS


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Lol, called it.


Good Call, Hope Vince don't chicken out


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Alexa should go Babyface now.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> The crowd always cheers heel turns.


Ever see Hogans turn?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Censey said:


> The man is so over that the crowd cheered Bayley beating her down with a chair. #beckysucks


The crowd was extremely non-reactive to Becky tonight. Could have swore I heard a Bailey chant, or was it Becky?

Really hope Sasha wins. One of the Mania winners has to eventually lose their belts.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin and Lacey go over, cool heel turn to end the show. Not bad Heyman. Dont fuck this next week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Will the crowd cheer for Charlotte though? Or will they throw Ember Moon in for the Triple Threat? I dont think WWE planned this out well, but I'm glad it happened. Bayley finally got a reaction. It was the right move. Sucks we couldn't get the whole segment because of WWE's terrible time management.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168720176830746624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168720485544103936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168720688846258177


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Censey said:


> The man is so over that the crowd cheered Bayley beating her down with a chair. #beckysucks


Exactly how Becky's push started. Bet Bayley doesn't get that treatment.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Will the crowd cheer for Charlotte though?


Charlotte has sort of been a tweener on and off for a while. She's also just frequently gets Face pops. it'll all make sense by next month.


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> The crowd was extremely non-reactive to Becky tonight. Could have swore I heard a Bailey chant, or was it Becky?
> 
> Really hope Sasha wins. One of the Mania winners has to eventually lose their belts.


Becky is stale. (As is Rollins). This shake things up. I loathe the man character. Becky is not a hard ass and it just don't work for me. Others can certainly disagree.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

bloc said:


> BECKY NO FRIENDS


:sadbecky


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Don’t forget that the fans booed the rock when he beat cm punk. This is modern wrestling fans for u. They always cheer the underdog


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Exactly how Becky's push started. Bet Bayley doesn't get that treatment.


If so than that's awesome. Becky is so flat anymore. I hated the man gimmick from day one. It's made me legit pull for Sasha.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

She’s not a hard ass even though she finished a segment with a broken nose and concussion. Some of u guys on here swear like u are tough. Let’s see how u deal with a concussion lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If Bayley and Sasha become the Tag Team of Champions, I'd be so stoked! If they get the Tag Titles too. OMG!


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Glad I didn’t watch RAW. Sounded awful


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168723631402303488


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Don’t forget that the fans booed the rock when he beat cm punk. This is modern wrestling fans for u. They always cheer the underdog


True and people forget that the Rock was getting stale as well. They pushed Becky to the point where I usually turn the channel.



Tk Adeyemi said:


> She’s not a hard ass even though she finished a segment with a broken nose and concussion. Some of u guys on here swear like u are tough. Let’s see how u deal with a concussion lol


Lol sorry I didn't know you were a Becky fan and took it serious. I fought with a concussion. Don't broadstroke people homey.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Did u turn the channel when Austin was pushed to the moon and was burying every single heel in the company by 1999 lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Michael Cole/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins/O.C opening contract pre-match segment + attack

- Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins/O.C/Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode post-match brawl

- O.C attacking Cedric Alexander backstage

- Becky Lynch/Sasha Banks segment

- Baron Corbin vs Cedric Alexander

- Sasha Banks yelling at Sarah Schreiber backstage

- Samoa Joe vs Ricochet

- Seth Rollins/Braun Strowman backstage segment

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Bayley turns heel on Becky Lynch by attacking her with a steel chair and sides with Sasha Banks post-match


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Are they going to show if anything else happened after Raw went off the air


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Are they going to show if anything else happened after Raw went off the air


Bayley lit a cig, went over to a crying little girl, took her Bayley headband off and beat the shit out of the dad wearing a New Day pancakes shirt. 

Then walked out, cig hanging out of mouth, arms in the air, flipping everyone off.



Prob not, but should have. They wasted this heel turn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm still trying to decide if my King Of The Ring bracket is busted or not. I picked Ricochet to win, and.....I guess he did, but not really, so I don't know. If the rest of this tournament goes the way I think it will I'm gonna call it a win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bayley lit a cig, went over to a crying little girl, took her Bayley headband off and beat the shit out of the dad wearing a New Day pancakes shirt.
> 
> Then walked out, cig hanging out of mouth, arms in the air, flipping everyone off.
> 
> ...


That would be cool, so of course they didn't do it. This company runs on lame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> That would be cool, so of course they didn't do it. This company runs on lame.







Lame


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Most people cheer for cash-ins anyway :lol
> 
> It still doesn't take away the fact that they went nuts for Rollins avenging Becky moments (no matter how much you want to)
> 
> ...


Bruh don't waste your time with this hater. I realized he's one of the worst most delusional poster here after he called Becky's great promo from a couple of weeks ago "cringe" when everyone was praising it. There is no way he'll even consider being objective. Let it go man, you can't argue with delusional people.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy Shit! The Miz actually won a match! Probably means he wont win another match for the rest of the year now though.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Holy Shit! The Miz actually won a match! Probably means he wont win another match for the rest of the year now though.


They just made a big deal about his setting the record, he's about to win the title again. Normally id bitch but its not like shinske's doing anything with it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> They just made a big deal about his setting the record, he's about to win the title again. Normally id bitch but its not like shinske's doing anything with it.


I missed that.

I have zero expectations for The Miz anymore, especially after the way that Shane feud played out, that was basically a giant LED Billboard saying "We'll never push this guy".


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

Listen and look at that crowd the moment she smiles and consummates the turn.

Was about the only pop they got all night.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Alexa is already saying "Told ya...." on twitter after the Bayley heel turn. :lol

RAW overall was okay. My only negative thing is that I don't like Roode and Ziggler as a tag team.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Baron Corbin had his best match to date on Raw. And while I am not a fan of Corbin I'll give credit where credit is due, the man held his own, one thing about Corbin is his ability to keep up with others in the ring. The only other Corbin match that came close to being this good was at NxT TakeOver Respect where he Rhyno went up against American Alpha, there was an awesome exchange between Gable and Corbin that was very good.

Corbin certainly might be under rated as an in ring talent, and this match proves it. I still think he is hilariously bad at promos, his reaction to the triple threat had me in fits... 

One thing that really pissed me off though was Corbins fail at selling that shoulder after being repeatedly being rammed into those turnbuckles, and then using that side of the arm to do End of Days, but I digress that's a crime everyone is committing these days.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not a bad show it had it's good moments at least Alexa got her shine in the main event until Sasha had to steal her thunder again....nah it was all good.

I was impressed with Joe/Rico until the stupid fall decision it should have been just Ricochet going on to face Corbin next week.

AJ also owned the opening contract signing he's hilarious when you don't expect him to be, It kind of pissed me off when Cole tried to cut him off during his entrance, What a douche.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

64 pages! Jesus, thats bad


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Holy Shit! The Miz actually won a match! Probably means he wont win another match for the rest of the year now though.


I dont get your constant complaining about Miz. A website that shows wins/losses, shows Miz has already won more matches this yr than last. So clearly they're not burying him, as much as I'd love them to do that.

The Bayley turn I think happened because Sasha's return has bombed so far, so they needed something to get the fans invested.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Regarding Miz, I think it is just that Miz was losing so much in April and June PLUS adding to that his wins after that losing slump weren't important or memorable matches other than maybe humiliating Ziggler 3 weeks ago. Plus that he is getting beaten up by Nakamura now. So it's easy to think that Miz doesn't win often, even though he has won 4 out of the last 5 matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont get your constant complaining about Miz. A website that shows wins/losses, shows Miz has already won more matches this yr than last. So clearly they're not burying him, as much as I'd love them to do that.
> 
> The Bayley turn I think happened because Sasha's return has bombed so far, so they needed something to get the fans invested.


in 2019...

Miz has beaten:
Cesaro
Dolph
Sheamus
Sanity
Elias
Usos

Miz has lost to:
Corbin
Elias
Drew
Shane a bunch of times
Lashley
Both Usos
AJ
Kofi
Cesaro


If his win % is up it is due to tag matches where he gets put with Roman/Ricochet/another baby face or some shit. Shane got the upper hand in his entire feud, he was Drew's bitch, and has been used as enhancement talent all of 2019.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Only caught the first half of the show but caught up on the other stuff I was interested on Youtube. Enjoyed the Firefly Funhouse and Bayley's turn but I have to say the highlight of the show was Cedric vs Corbin. Really fun TV match and was nice to see the crowd so behind Cedric (obviously some of the credit here should go to Corbin). Wonder if Cedric is getting a shot at AJ at NOC? Deserves it if so, had quite a few good matches on Raw since they started to use him.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Bayley showed more character with that smirk before she attacked Becky than she ever has on the MR.



ManiaSeason2017 said:


> *The crowd was extremely non-reactive to Becky tonight. Could have swore I heard a Bailey chant, or was it Becky?
> *
> Really hope Sasha wins. One of the Mania winners has to eventually lose their belts.







You must not hear well. @3:55 as well.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> The crowd was extremely non-reactive to Becky tonight. Could have swore I heard a Bailey chant, or was it Becky?


I wouldn’t say non-reactive. Becky always gets some kind of reaction although she gets her best reactions at smark heavy shows which usually means the big PPVs. At other shows her reaction is pretty so-so, but in comparison to the rest of the roster she’s definitely towards the top. Crowds are just cold and sit on their hands in general. You’ll hear a chant, the camera will pan over the crowd and it looks like only 2 or 3 out of 10 are participating. That shouldn’t be surprising given the waning interest in the product. A lot of people are pretty half hearted in their support of WWE these days. They are largely tuning in or going to shows out of habit which is why the numbers can swing so much.

Truth be told, the standards for what constitutes a huge reaction has dropped significantly.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I dont get your constant complaining about Miz. A website that shows wins/losses, shows Miz has already won more matches this yr than last. So clearly they're not burying him, as much as I'd love them to do that.
> 
> The Bayley turn I think happened because Sasha's return has bombed so far, so they needed something to get the fans invested.


Apart from the Tag Title win at the start of the year he's lost every match of any importance, including jobbing to Shane three times. Miz beats the bottom f the barrel jobbers, but loses to anyone the WWE actually remotely cares about.

The Shane feud was the closest thing to a burial we've had in a while.



bradatar said:


> in 2019...
> 
> Miz has beaten:
> Cesaro
> ...


Sad but true. Miz only beats other irrelevant jobbers, anyone remotely relevant to anything beats him. But people seem to have an issue with me pointing out how poorly used Miz is. Yet KO fans constantly acting like he's being buried is fine apparently.


----------

